# Naming your Tiels



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I have seen some realy cute names for tiels here. I have found that a few have been named after cartoon carecters, video game charecters, and mine are named after charectes on my favorite TV program NCIS. How did you come up with the names for your friends?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky - it was either lucky or sweet cheeks lol 
Cookie - lucky and tweety (budgie) named him since it sounded they was saying cookie
Taco and Buttercup got stuck in my head since i was reading names from cockatiel cottage
Big mac - DallyTsuka finance came up with his name
Dumpling - the name got stuck in my head some how
Beano - the name just jumped at me when i was trying to name him

A list of names i pick and repeat them and see what sticks always help


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby normally names them but a few have different origins:

Cinnamon: lady at the store called her "cinnamon" when I asked her to hold her for me
Nips: When we picked her up for the first time she didn't bite just nibbled
Hershey: Wanted to name a bird after my favorite chocolate
Baby: Because his mom's dog was named Peaches so we had to pick something else and he was the smallest
Pebbles: the pearls on her back looked like pebbles.
Daisy: She was yellow like a daisy


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I am keeping a little whitefaced cinnamon pearl baby girl I am going to call Pebbles and I am getting a litlte male pied boy I am going to call Bam Bam. All my other birds I took in as adults and they had names.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i loved the flintstones with bam bam in cartoons that is, didnt really care much for the films


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha Bam Bam is what my mom renamed her boy once we figured out he was a boy that is!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I figured this would be a fun toppic... nice to see some jumping in. My first ever tiel was named Hondo from a John Wayne movie (still Love that name). our current bids Are Tony, Abby, McGee, Ziva, Kate, and Ducky. all of them are charecters on the TV series NCIS. Tony was first, my wife named him. We had a WF hen that was called Ziva, but she passed while she was still in quarentine (Night fright we think, broke her neck) Then my youngest son picked out Abby, and named her (his favorite charecter). I got McGee from a local breader took me two months to figure out he was a he (didn't know about wing spot sexing then) and name him McGee. Then I got the current Ziva for Christmas from a breader that was getting out of the buisness, originaly thought she was a he and named him Gibbs. Two weeks later I gave my wife Kate for christmas she always wanted a Lutino, she named her. The latest is Ducky, my oldest son picked him and named him ducky, because I told him he could not name him Gibbs, he chose Ducky.


----------



## blackchinchilla (May 21, 2011)

me & dallytsuka have dally and tsuka(rehomed to my parents)

dally- full name dallas and dallytsuka got it from a fav book
tsuka- full name tsukasa i named after a anime i like


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

How is Tsuka doing?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At my father-in-law's house there are quite a few tiels, the boys came up with the names, here's what I know about those lol:

Lonestar: Named after the character from spaceballs
7 Toes: Named so after one of her toes died and fell off, they claimed it was her evil toe (and surprisingly her dad had the same amount of toes)
Oreo(who now lives with me): Because they had never seen a pied before and she looked like an oreo cookie
Foodboy: Because all he does is eat all day
Ugly: Because he was the ugly version of Lonestar (his feathers look silly)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero is named after my favourite chocolate bar yumm
and Cupid was a name suggested by his breeder because he hatched on valentines day and I thought the name was cute!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I named Ducky after the Land before Time character...he was baby, I was unsure of gender, and all he did was cheep cheep cheep...it reminded me of Ducky's 'yep yep yep!' I also think he looked a bit like the character.

Callie I adopted as an adult, and her original name was Candy. I didn't care for it too much, and decided to keep something similar.

The babies, Spike, Petree, and Cera, I of course continued with the Land before Time names. I named the littlest baby Cera, so she would have a 'C' name like her mom. Of course, I don't know gender yet, but I call the two oldest 'boys' for now.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i was calling him mister while i was trying to come up with a name in the same way that you would call a baby boy little man. it stuck. 

i should've called him chief.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 2, 2010)

Lilly - Cinnamon. I had 'Hey There Delilah' stuck in my head when I got her...So I kinda shortened it to 'Lilah and it became Lilly 

Aggro - Grey. Sort of self explanatory. He was given to us by a friend and we called him Aggro before we found out his name used to be Scrouge.

Goose - Grey. Was Aggro's mate. We thought she was a boy, though. She was scared of absolutely everything, and you'd put your hand near her in the cage and she'd just scream at you and try to get away, but she never tried to defend herself...Her name used to be Kenny before she came to us.

Buttercup - Yellow. I was 4 when we got her, so I'm assuming Mum came up with the oh-so-original name.

Honey - A cockatiel we found on a neighbour's roof. She was yellow and grey, and I'd recently watched the movie Honey..She mysteriously died two weeks later.

Gismo - Lutino. Named before he came to us. Was very musically talented, perverted and would improvise his own music :')


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Petrie: It was either Petrie or Falkor (the luck dragon) but he responded to Petrie, and would say it 

and boy does he like Beano singing, he was making silly noises while watching one of him singing, it was adorable.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Clementine has little cheeks just like clementines!


----------



## charlie27 (May 29, 2011)

My son AJ named 'Roary' 
We were sitting chatting about what our tiel should be called and Roary was a suggestion, I guess its from 'Roary, The racing car' :lol:


----------



## SkittlesMom (May 29, 2011)

Skittles my tiel- they are my favorite candy 
Bobby & Maxie the budgies-after my father in laws work(bobcat and redmax)
Nanook the husky-my husband loves The Lost Boys even though that was a malamute
Lady GaGa and Best Buy the hamsters-named by my 4 year old.
Nimue the cat-after the Lady in The Lake, King Arthur legend.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

This is cool, lets keep it up.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Jesse - A name both my boyfriend and I thought of, she didn't have a name for a few days, and as soon as we both thought of Jesse we knew it fit her

Fawkes - Had his name before we even met him, Matt chose this one from the pheonix in Harry Potter

Sarge - I suggested it and Matt liked it, since Sarge likes to get really big and fluffy when he's sitting still getting ready for a nap


----------



## athingforjaz (May 5, 2011)

Lucy used to be Lucrezia with her former family, and I thought it was the easiest change. I thought about naming her "Poppy" or "Margot" but Lucy just stuck.


----------

